# 707 Headband...the chop



## Locked (Feb 26, 2011)

Some pics of my 707 HeadBand I was gifted...tons of foxtails and the buds are Sat leaning for sure...a big change from the compact tight nugs of my Larry OG.

_*Pre Chop and trim
 *_


















_*After the trim and manicure:*_


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 26, 2011)

nice hamster


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks fruity...hope she smokes well or she will not be sticking around.


----------



## BBFan (Feb 26, 2011)

Foxy lady Hamster!  Nice.  Looks real sat dominant.


----------



## frankcos (Feb 26, 2011)

they look tasty.good job


----------



## niteshft (Feb 26, 2011)

Mmmmmmm............pictures :hubba:


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone....quick dried a nug and it was a very up energetic type high...will see how the cured stuff smokes before I decide if she is a keeper or not.


----------



## Wetdog (Feb 26, 2011)

Man!!!!

You're like Heinz with the varieties!:holysheep: 

Hope she smokes good for ya. I'll bet it _is_ a bit different than Larry, both in growth and buzz:hubba: 

Wet


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 27, 2011)

man hammy 707 was def on my list & well tbh i dont think i want it anymore. not bashing you cause ive seen stuff you grow. just reminds me of a plant i had once. all foxtails & no real bud b4 the tailing started. hope its killa


----------



## my my (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks good enough to Smoke to me! :hubba: 

good job once again Mr Hammy!   
My My


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2011)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> man hammy 707 was def on my list & well tbh i dont think i want it anymore. not bashing you cause ive seen stuff you grow. just reminds me of a plant i had once. all foxtails & no real bud b4 the tailing started. hope its killa




Believe me doc I feel ya bro.....this is not my type of bud either....I kind of am spoiled with those big fat dense Kush nugs. I remember being on a quest for headband for so long and now I am like....okay see ya...what is next? Lol
It might smoke really well....we shall see. I will say it needs to smoke better then well to stay in the stable. Sampled the LVPK and she is a keeper for sure....smoothest smoke I have had...like velvet. Packs a good solid high as well.


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2011)

my my said:
			
		

> Looks good enough to Smoke to me! :hubba:
> 
> good job once again Mr Hammy!
> My My



Thanks my my....appreciate the support.


----------



## benamucc (Feb 27, 2011)

looks awesome!  i just keep thinking of the new barney's grinspoon.  i don't know if youve seen any pictures, but as they say don't judge a book by it's cover!!  can't wait to hear your cured report!


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2011)

benamucc said:
			
		

> looks awesome!  i just keep thinking of the new barney's grinspoon.  i don't know if youve seen any pictures, but as they say don't judge a book by it's cover!!  can't wait to hear your cured report!




Thanks Ben....it is hanging now....then into jars.  Smoke report to come...good or bad.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2011)

Lookin forward to the smoke report.  If I venture a guess, I bet it'll be pretty positive.


----------



## tryguy2011 (Mar 1, 2011)

were those grown in 1 gal. pots? what do you think they'll weigh dry?


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2011)

tryguy2011 said:
			
		

> were those grown in 1 gal. pots? what do you think they'll weigh dry?




Yes everything I grow is in one gallon or smaller pots. These will not yield well at all...the buds are all foxtail...nothing tight or dense.  I usually pull 2-3 ounces normally in one gallon pots...I veg till they show sex and then flip. I have one more of these about 40 days into flower and she shld yield better...I played catch up with this one feeding wise....she is a pig.


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2011)

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> Lookin forward to the smoke report.  If I venture a guess, I bet it'll be pretty positive.



Thanks Sm....maybe this weekend.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks good there HL.
Hope you get a positive smoke report out the girls.


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Looks good there HL.
> Hope you get a positive smoke report out the girls.




There he is....what's up my friend. Thanks I am sure it will be good but will it be fire? That is the question.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 1, 2011)

Well. You remember where to leave my cut right? Chevron station on 5th behind the Coke machine.
Ill let ya know what kind of fire it is.


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Well. You remember where to leave my cut right? Chevron station on 5th behind the Coke machine.
> Ill let ya know what kind of fire it is.




Is that the place right next to the pay phone across the street from the place that cells pagers and VHS tapes? Lol


----------



## bho_expertz (Mar 2, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> *I usually pull 2-3 ounces normally in one gallon pots*...I veg till they show sex and then flip.


 
With the 600+400 hps right ? For how long ( average ) the veg ?

They look great as usual :doh: !


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> With the 600+400 hps right ? For how long ( average ) the veg ?
> 
> They look great as usual :doh: !



Thanks man....here is my current routine. 

Beans get soaked in a cup of water for 12-24 hours...
Beans go into egg carton....MG seed starter is used.
Once they pop and look healthy enough they go into solo cups full of MG seed starter...
After two sets of true leaves they go into one gallon pots where they will stay till harvest...they get vegged till they show sex...usually 4-6 weeks...then flipped. My 4x4 tent has a 600w and a 400w HPS in it. They get topped at least once in veg.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks pretty good to me HL. Sometimes the light and fluffy buds will surprise ya.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 2, 2011)

SterLewis...what's your routine for "hanging" them?  

I'm starting to really get interested in curing techniques that people are using. 

I tried hanging, but where I live is REALLY dry, and they just seemed to brittle out so fast, that I have to go straight into paper bags to get them to be moist longer than a week.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2011)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Looks pretty good to me HL. Sometimes the light and fluffy buds will surprise ya.



Thanks AM....you are right of course. You can't really judge till ya try it...cld be a sleeper.


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2011)

benamucc said:
			
		

> SterLewis...what's your routine for "hanging" them?
> 
> I'm starting to really get interested in curing techniques that people are using.
> 
> ...




In the fall and winter when it is cool and dry here I like to hang in my attic...I hang fishing line between the supports and then hang the bud on the line. My attic is unfinished and the only heat it gets is what rises so it is very cool to cold up there depending on the the outside temps. It let's them get a real nice slow dry up there with the cool temps....I let them hang till they are dry to the touch and then they go into jars for the burping ritual.   I shut it down end of May for the summer so my last harvest hangs in the empty tent with the inline fan running until dry to the touch and then the jars and the burping begin. 

In my opinion Nvthis's sticky on curing is the best thread I have seen on curing...you shld check it out if you have not already.


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2011)

Fat buds there Hambone!


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Fat buds there Hambone!



Thanks chef.....


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 2, 2011)

what happened to NV, u know?


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2011)

PM coming at ya Doc....


----------



## bho_expertz (Mar 3, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> they get vegged till they show sex...usually 4-6 weeks...


 
How are you able to veg that long in 1 gallon ? Jesus :holysheep: 
What about root bound ?


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> How are you able to veg that long in 1 gallon ? Jesus :holysheep:
> What about root bound ?



I don't know lol....I just don't worry about it. I am sure they are a bit root bound. I just have stuck with what I have been doing and since it is working for me I keep doing it. 
Growing one Snakebite in a half gallon pot...she is in flower now. I want to see what kind of yield she gives me....I know for fact she is root bound...we shall see what she does.


----------



## bho_expertz (Mar 3, 2011)

This is a science that if it works for us keep doing it. Your results are great so i guess you are right lol


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 10, 2011)

MR H L  with J in hand ready to spark... master HL great job on ur top dollar strain u've done it again .... u know what they say about the headband right? That it feels like u r wearing a headband lol... im almost ready to harvert also n im to going to harvest again in may 27 lol crazy im now growing fire og kush too im the aprentice


----------



## Locked (Mar 10, 2011)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> MR H L  with J in hand ready to spark... master HL great job on ur top dollar strain u've done it again .... u know what they say about the headband right? That it feels like u r wearing a headband lol... im almost ready to harvert also n im to going to harvest again in may 27 lol crazy im now growing fire og kush too im the aprentice




You are too kind Dr.....I hear that fire og kush is....well Fire....   Hope she turns out ultra dank for you bro.


----------



## Irish (Mar 10, 2011)

fine work hammy. was just looking over the lvpk in other thread, and she is tight. know you was after this headband for some time now, and its good you finally scored. 

i'm with you and doc on wanting to bust some kush up in it.  hope shes a shocker for ya brother...peace...


----------



## Locked (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks brother Irish....she smokes pretty good....all up and no down with this one....jury is still out on if she stays or goes...ultimately the wife makes that call...if she likes it it will stay...

Thanks for looksin.....


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 10, 2011)

def sat dom their hamster.  Is this what you were after?  Or expecting more of an indica leaner?  Hope she turns out killer, tough to grow such tight dense nugs and then see something like this.  But I'll tell ya those foxtails are sexy!


----------



## Locked (Mar 10, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> def sat dom their hamster.  Is this what you were after?  Or expecting more of an indica leaner?  Hope she turns out killer, tough to grow such tight dense nugs and then see something like this.  But I'll tell ya those foxtails are sexy!




Thanks lhl....this was not what I had in mind when I was searching for the headband strain...lol
I like a lil more indica to my strains....but can always use some good daytime smoke.


----------

